# Watch for the Killing Skies!



## The Night Editor (Feb 1, 2006)

"The Killing Skies: RAF Bomber Command at War" will be published March 20, 2006, by Spellmount books in the UK. Author Simon Read, whose grandfather survived more than 40 missions as a RAF tailgunner, tells the story of those who braved the killing skies of Nazi Germany. Amid the carnage and destruction of the Second World War, RAF Bomber Command's efforts to blast Germany into submission would emerge as one of the bloodiest and most protracted campaigns of the war. The book is an account of Bomber Command's war of attrition against the urban and industrial centres of Hitler's third Reich. Facing the ravages of marauding night fighters, roving searchlights, flak and freezing temperatures, thousands of young British and Commonwealth airmen met violent ends above the cities they reduced to blazing ruins. Of the 125,000 airmen who flew with Bomber Command, more than 55,000 perished in the the tortured skies over Nazi-dominated Europe. Personal journals and military citations provide both gruesome and awe-inspiring accounts of bravery under the most adverse conditions. Check out the author's web site at http://www.simon-read.com.


----------

